# Exacerbation of acute migraine headache



## JulesofColorado (Jul 1, 2009)

Would exacerbation of acute migraine headache be coded to 346.90 or would it be in the 346.0 category (with aura (acute-onset)?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Anna Weaver (Jul 1, 2009)

*acute migraine*

I would not code the aura unless the Dr. said it's migraine with aura. I would code the 346.90 only unless you get further clarification.


----------



## JulesofColorado (Jul 1, 2009)

That's what I thought, but wanted to make sure. Thank you!


----------

